
IPhone Application Design Patterns - pclark
http://flyosity.com/application-design/iphone-application-design-patterns.php
======
BigZaphod
Cool! About Collage: "... totally custom film strip interface and sliding,
animating panels is some of the finest UI work you'll find in the App Store."

Collage was my first official SDK app. :) It evolved from an app I did during
my iApp-a-Day project in the pre-SDK days. Nice to see someone notice it.
Collage came from an era when no one was quite sure what kind of apps people
would like on their iPhones. :) My latest iPhone project is
<http://www.rampchamp.com> which is submitted and coming soon, hopefully.

------
felideon
Not a bad summary and it's nice to include the screenshots/examples of non-
Apple apps, but here's a more formalized description of the three application
styles:
[http://developer.apple.com/iphone/library/documentation/User...](http://developer.apple.com/iphone/library/documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/MobileHIG/DevelopingSoftware/DevelopingSoftware.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40006556-CH5-SW28)

Part 1 of the iPhone Human Interface Guidelines is a good read in general if
you're an iPhone developer, and it isn't too long.

------
bigwill
Those Tapbots apps are snazzy looking, but a bit overkill for unit conversion
:) I think the workflow is less intuitive than maybe a table/nav-based design
would be w/ picker wheels or some such. Anyway, the eye candy is getting in
the way of an easy-to-use app.

